# Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World Discussion



## dilbot (Jul 25, 2007)

WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?! PLAY!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 25, 2007)

Compared to TOS this really sucks graphics wise. TOS had a unique style, that's why it was so great. I don't know why they went with this ugly style.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 25, 2007)

I agree the graphics may not be that good but I am still gonna get a Wii for this. ToS was my all-time favorite game so yeah.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

Graphics look like a piece of shit, is that for wii?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

That's clearly a bad scan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

Hope so cause that shit looks like PS1.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hope so cause that shit looks like PS1.



Your right oh well mayby It's made so  Namco can get used to the Wii-mote.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2007)

dilbot said:


> Yay! my favourite rpg of the GC!


Like there was much of a choice >_>?


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not so fond of this being on the Wii either...oh wells.  

What I want to know for sure is if Kratos is making an appearance.  But I heard he isn't or no real news yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2007)

eek! Graphics look so choppy, definately need to be refined.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 26, 2007)

Ehhh it kinda looks like Tales of the Abyss IMO.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Tales was on PS2, that's on Wii and tales of Abysee still looks better.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 26, 2007)

Ehh the Wiis graphics are supposed to be better considering it IS a next-gen console.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 26, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Ehh the Wiis graphics are supposed to be better considering it IS a next-gen console.



Are you sure you know what the Wii is?  

The Wii doesn't take into account of what previous gens have been, with the upping in 'teh grapix' but instead used the next-gen jump for controls. I mean, the Wii doesn't even have shaders that were found on the original Xbox which contributed to some of it's prettiest games.

Still, the game should play well, though they NEED to make the Wii controls interesting and not tedious.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh lol. The Wii is unique though. Can't wait to see how ToS2 plays out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2007)

People the game will not come out in japan till next year 2008 the game still has work to be done. Plus the graphics in TOS where never that great anyways.


Plus if you want to see bad graphics go check out desgea 3 for PS3 then come back and tell me ToS has bad graphics. This game is running a GC engine from what I understand from Matt over at IGN. I'm not expecting great graphics and to be honest I do not really care to a point. ToS was a great game and getting a sequel is all I wanted! 


In anycase, I'm pumped for this game because the first one rocked really hard! seriously the battle system was great , the story was interesting and the characters where enjoyable.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People the game will not come out in japan till next year 2008 the game still has work to be done. Plus the graphics in TOS where never that great anyways.
> 
> 
> Plus if you want to see bad graphics go check out desgea 3 for PS3 then come back and tell me ToS has bad graphics. This game is running a GC engine from what I understand from Matt over at IGN. I'm not expecting great graphics and to be honest I do not really care to a point. ToS was a great game and getting a sequel is all I wanted!
> ...


I think TOS for GC had awesome graphics, they look chibi but everyone looked polisher, that screenshot everything looks fucked. Like people said it's probably early development though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2007)

Famitsu scan of ToS:KoR.



At least it looks better than that screenie up above.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah it does look better and to ssj3, I didnt say ToS had bad graphics, I just said ToS2 looked like Abyss.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jul 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Famitsu scan of ToS:KoR.
> 
> 
> 
> At least it looks better than that screenie up above.



Nice. Thats much better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2007)

Thx for the Screens DS 


@仮面の軍勢

I was not talking to you in that post


----------



## Cero (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah, i just found out about this game a few days ago, i'm looking foreward to it.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 27, 2007)

wow thanks donkey show!

hey is that... LUIN!!!!!!?????

looks like the original cast may appear not only as npcs...but statues!! 

hopefully we actually do get more than 2 characters to actually play form throughout the entire game...

maybe we get to play as lloyd and collettes (i wish it were sheena >.>) love child! even though he/she won't even be 5, it would still= the sh1tness!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @仮面の軍勢
> 
> I was not talking to you in that post



Ahhh I see, I see lol. 

@dilbot Yeah I still want to play as Llyod. But I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are some piss-poor graphics.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 30, 2007)

im not seeing any loydd or collete

 im not liking any of this


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2007)

> *Tales of Symphonia : Knight of Ratatoskr [Wii] screens*




These are New.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 30, 2007)

Holy crap Luin!! Awesome!! And Hakonesia Peak!! Wow. I have to get a Wii for this game now lol.


----------



## clearheart (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know if it's possible to match the greatness of the first Tales of Symphonia...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jul 30, 2007)

clearheart said:


> I don't know if it's possible to match the greatness of the first Tales of Symphonia...



It isnt possible. And personally, if they left the series at just that I would be perfectly content. However, they aren't, so we'll just have to wait and see how it goes and hope for better news. 

BTW, thanks for the nice pics, Ssj3_Goku


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

clearheart said:


> I don't know if it's possible to match the greatness of the first Tales of Symphonia...



Impossible, the first game was much too good.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm holding my reservations for now.  My favorite aspect in ToS was the affection levels which determined who Lloyd was paired off with either romantically or friendship-wise.  I'm hoping the sequel will allow you to import your save data to reflect that, otherwise, I'm gonna be really disappointed if the game only reflects one ending path.

It's a possibility considering the original cast show up as NPCs, but until I hear otherwise, I'm not sold on this game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 1, 2007)

What do graphics matter?  I play games for gameplay, not flashy crap.
That aside, the graphics are probably being smoothed out...


----------



## FFLN (Oct 1, 2007)

If there's no hot Sheena romance, then 'meh'. If there's a hot Sheena-wannabe romance, then 'maybe'... it'll be more interesting.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 2, 2007)

ToS2 graphics are fine in my opinion, just wondering if all the old charcters will play a role, definintely want kratos to appear again


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2007)

The game will be good... graphics will make no difference on the ToS games...

The graphics look the same as DBZ  BT2 for god,s sake...

They are not that bad


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]4j4hOu1aTaU[/YOUTUBE]<3

*waiting for announcement of it being released outside of Japan*


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 2, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> [YOUTUBE]4j4hOu1aTaU[/YOUTUBE]<3
> 
> *waiting for announcement of it being released outside of Japan*



Once again, I already spotted two things that look similiar to what I've seen in a certain series....

At 00:40 in the video, we got a recolored version of Fenrir from FF11...  



Next at 00:32 we got a monster that shows off the same childish look of Eiko in FF9...



Namco needs to look for ideas outside Square-Enix


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to see how the Flex-Range Linear Motion Battle System will work on the Wii.  After all, it's an rpg, not an action game like Twilight Princess...
It will be very different, particularly since you still have a party system to set up...


----------



## dilbot (Oct 8, 2007)

lol since the tales thread is basically all about Tos2, may aswell resurrect this...

^ well its gonna be basically like tales of the abyss, which had a pretty good battle system

lol so bored i searched up what ratatosk means on wiki and check what i found:



EDIT: Website Updated, tells the story, translation:

_Long ago, the Great Kharlan Tree was destroyed. The world was split in two by the dwellers of the heavens. Eventually, the Chosen of Regeneration created another Great Tree. It was then that the two worlds of Sylvarant and Tethe'alla were reborn as one. It was believed that this would herald in a new era. However..._

not much info on this one... but obviously something is going wrong...lol


----------



## FFLN (Oct 8, 2007)

dilbot said:


> lol since the tales thread is basically all about Tos2, may aswell resurrect this...
> 
> ^ well its gonna be basically like tales of the abyss, which had a pretty good battle system
> 
> ...



It's because there wasn't enough Lloyd x Sheena smexin'.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 8, 2007)

^ a lloyd x sheena is the sexy couple.

regal x sheena is fuckin just pure raw sex and lust 

fuck imagine the rawness of the couple.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 8, 2007)

^ yea its gonna be a bit weird, but im willing to sacrifice that if its a good game altogether. It cant be all that bad, symphonia 1 was released 2003, its taking about 5 years to make this game, they must of thought of something good to add to the story if they've been working that long on it.

only thing that worries me is that ratatosk, from what wiki tells us, is a squirrel, a gossiping squirrel. I dont want any talking squirrel antagonist for a TOS game... and i certainly dont want a Talking Squirrel Knight either as a party member or a pet.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 8, 2007)

I will be pissed if they announce a character as the child of Zelos and Sheena. Actually, it would be worse if they announced the child of Sheena and anyone other than Lloyd. Hm... I guess it would be okay as long as it's not just some random guy character.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 9, 2007)

From what I understand, the plot follows up on the racism issues.  Apparently, the humans are massacring the half-elves.  I can't remember which site I learned that from, but yeah.  I expect that Regal's company will be in the next game... considering... Yuan really ought to make an appearance, though.  It would be awesome if you could play him!
I'd assume that 'The Knights of Ratatosk' are some sort of organization set up either by one of the heroes or by Yuan to either ease the conflict, protect the half-elves, or wipe the half-elves out.  Then again, I'd be seriously pissed if it turned out that one of the heroes was evil...  I suppose I could see Zelos being evil... but that's it... and that seems very unlikely to me...
!!!
Unless Colette was killed at some point and so Lloyd sort of goes all Mithosy on the half-elves!  No!  NOOO!!!  Don't let it happen!!


----------



## dilbot (Oct 9, 2007)

^ lol that would be so cool! spamming sword rain everywhere!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, it's been two years. Okay. That intro up there gave me the impression that it had been a few centuries to a millennium or something.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 9, 2007)

^ lol all charcters would be old then... BUT SHEENA'S BEAUTY DEFIES AGE AND QUESTIONS THE LAWS OF SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DARWIN AGREES, SHEENA IS THE ULTIMATE FEMALE!!!!!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 9, 2007)

dilbot said:


> ^ lol all charcters would be old then... BUT SHEENA'S BEAUTY DEFIES AGE AND QUESTIONS THE LAWS OF SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DARWIN AGREES, SHEENA IS THE ULTIMATE FEMALE!!!!!



Actually, almost all of the characters would be dead. That's why I was talking about their children.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Better for the Wii then the PS3.. At least IMO. And I mean, cmon. Tales of Symphonia wasnt exactly the highest in graphical quality either.. Anyways, it is for the Wii, and being the worst in graphics capability, it really shouldnt surprise you that the game might not exactly look stunning.. But why am I telling you this? Im sure you probably know all that anyways.
> 
> *Dissapointing that the old cast only shows up as NPC's... Better then nothing I guess. However, their amount of appearances may make or break the game for me..  I mean, if its a sequel for gods sake, at least let us control the veteran characters! Not to mention, I NEED MY SHEENA!!!  *



Agreed .  That was the reason why I couldn't wait for this game but only as NPC's? I hope they change their minds.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 10, 2007)

really only thing that matters to me is if the story is good enough and that veterans have an important role in this game. If they are just for sidequests and not apart of the actual story it will definitely be a disadvantage in the game. I mean we cant summon at all, sheena hasnt broken her vow to any of the summon spirits.


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn, I wish NamcoBandai would announce a US relase date already...or an announcemet to even release it overseas for that matter. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Zaleho Tempest (Oct 11, 2007)

i LOVED ToS but i dont think a sequel is necessary... everything wrapped up nicely and THE END which was fine with me. theres not much room for a sequel and the old crew better be playable or ill be really sad ._.

i dont really like the character designs on the two new characters... they dont fit somehow and the guy reminds me of Riku from KH.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

I think the designs are ok for a sequel.

I would like to know the plot on this one though....


----------



## dilbot (Oct 11, 2007)

^ by the definition of what ratatosk is, the story is probably about the yggdrassil tree getting destroyed and the plot is filled with deceit. and The final boss is probably "Ratatosk" - a giant squirrel.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 13, 2007)

new trailer:



not much difference to it but its much clearer and theres a few more scenes of battle... the importants of this trailer...is that it shows a much clearer version of lloyd, and its worth speculating.

WTF HAPPENED?!


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 13, 2007)

dilbot said:


> new trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah much better.
I can't help think though they're both copies of Lloyd and Collette D:
And they look like they're the only people you can play besides taming monsters.
Lloyd doesnt look much different,and at the end he kneels down...
weird.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks like he saw his village being burned down or something.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 13, 2007)

^ wouldnt be the first time he saw it...

MAYBE SOMEONE DIES AND HE'S IN MOURING!! T-T


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 13, 2007)

Wouldn't it be something if Lloyd ended up becoming the Villain for this game. What if he becomes misguided in a similar fashion that Mithos did?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2007)

man im so pysched about this game, i played tos this summer, and its easily in my top three games of all time, the ending was really awesome, man as soon as i heard a sequel was coming out i was like fuck i actually have to go buy a wii now, because this game alone makes it worth it
the only other game i want as much is a us release of shining wind (i have the japanese copy)


----------



## dilbot (Oct 14, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Wouldn't it be something if Lloyd ended up becoming the Villain for this game. What if he becomes misguided in a similar fashion that Mithos did?



i think that would just be in bad taste, only 2 years and he's turned bad? kinda stupid, but if he only turned bad for a time i wouldnt mind, just not the whole plot


----------



## Gilder (Oct 14, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!! ...man i need to keep up with the gaming community! I didn't even know there was going to be a ToS2 - i freakin love ToS. I also clicked the link to watch the trailer - what was up with Llyod at the end?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2007)

His breaking point before going on a half-elf killing spree. Oh wait. He's already done that before.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 14, 2007)

lol....  you know what would make this game even better???

If magnius made a return!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2007)

Definatly. Magnius was soooo underused. As well as Kvar and Forcystus.

Hopefully we'll get to see Yuan play a larger role in this game.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 15, 2007)

Yuan had a pretty big role in symphonia what are you talking about?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 16, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Wouldn't it be something if Lloyd ended up becoming the Villain for this game. What if he becomes misguided in a similar fashion that Mithos did?



That would be so lame unless there was actually a logical reason for him turning that way.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 17, 2007)

just in case you missed:

lloyd in Soul Caliber, LOL


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 18, 2007)

dilbot said:


> just in case you missed:
> 
> lloyd in Soul Caliber, LOL



...Wait.. What?? Are you serious??
That would be beyond awesome. I can't read anything in that picture though lol.

So Lloyd is in Soul Calibur IV?
Or Soul Calibur Legends?


----------



## dilbot (Oct 18, 2007)

legends i believe...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the info!
I'll have to check out that game more soon.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 25, 2007)

I would only play this if Zelos's sister is playable.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 25, 2007)

^ lol she was annoying to fight in the coliseum with party members other than  lloyd


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2007)

dilbot said:


> ^ lol she was annoying to fight in the coliseum with party members other than  lloyd



haha, i remember trying to beat her with zelos, it was a nightmare. 

has any other old characters except for lloyd been confirmed for the sequel?


----------



## dilbot (Oct 29, 2007)

^ all characters will appear in the sequel, although they probably will just be npc's this hasnt been confirmed but im pretty sure, be pretty stupid if they werent


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 29, 2007)

So,Would Lloyd and Collette still be angels and have uber life expecetancy because they have angel wings or no? @_@


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So,Would Lloyd and Collette still be angels and have uber life expecetancy because they have angel wings or no? @_@



i was wondering about this myself, what is Lloyd at the end of the game, because he had those uber angel wings at the end, did he evolve into an angel or something?

what system is legends on, ill def. have to get it if lloyd is playable character, even though kratos would be more badass


----------



## Lord10 (Oct 29, 2007)

kool, the main character's right handed in this game. unlike luke who was a fuckin lefty

righty > lefty


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 29, 2007)

*cough*lefty>right*cough*

*cough*Im a lefty*cough*


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Oct 30, 2007)

yes one of my fav games for gc i know what i will be doin in my dorm room


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2007)

Look what was playable at the Jump festa


----------



## dilbot (Dec 22, 2007)

T_T i wanna play >.>

oh and btw SC:Legends sucks.

Honestly lloyd being in it doesnt make it any better. But he can do falcon's crest on it!(though it looks so weak and boring >.<)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2007)

IGN Coverage of the game! Not to mention 90 + min waits at jump to play the game!




> Hands On: Tales of Symphonia
> The Wii sequel to every GameCube owners favorite RPG.



*Spoiler*: __ 





> December 22, 2007 - Thirty minutes into the start of the Jump Festa event on Saturday over at the Makuhari Messe just outside Tokyo, lines for the new Tales of Symphonia game reached ninety-minutes, and never looked back. Waiting that long to play a game for a few minutes is usually a drag, but we didn't have too many qualms about getting an early first chance at the sequel to one of the GameCube's biggest RPGs.
> 
> Bandai Namco had Tales of Symphonia: Knight of Ratatoskr, as the game is titled over in Japan, set up for play in eight kiosks, using a demo that was specially prepared for the Jump Festa event. Following a brief chat amongst main characters Emil and Malta, we were asked to explore a dungeon and arrive at a boss within five minutes. Five minutes may seem short for a demo, but the counter thankfully stopped when entering battle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masurao (Dec 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Look what was playable at the Jump festa



Lucky peoples...


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 23, 2007)

It'd be nice if there was a sequel for Abyss on PS2.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2007)

New Tales Game on the way.
Kousuke Fujishima heading up character work on mystery title.
by Anoop Gantayat

December 22, 2007 - Bandai Namco had a busy booth at this year's Jump Festa event over in Japan. Attendees of the annual comic/videogame show were able to get first hands-on time with Tales of Symphonia: Ratatoskr no Kishi (Wii) and Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit (PS3, Xbox 360), causing some major waits, but there were no lines for the big news story to come from the booth: a new Tales game!

Announced at the end of a Tales of Innocence stage event, the new game is titled Tales of Vesperia. The game appears to use cell shaded visuals and will feature character designs from Kousuke Fujishima and animation from Production I.G.

A platform for the game was not announced, but with a release set for 2008, we don't imagine having to wait too long for details.

source: 

Anyone read this yet? I hope it's next generation.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2007)

^ Ya I read that. Should go in the "the tales series thread" that can be found in the stickied thread. 


Ps3 and 360 are the only ones that did not get a tales game yet, I can see it going to them as a multiplat. But ya we can continue this discussion in the series thread.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 23, 2007)

Can anyone remind me how ToS ended? I've forgoten...


----------



## dilbot (Dec 23, 2007)

The game ended with lloyd promising to take care of the tree, then he named it 

Then showed what the other characters were doing after, 

Sheena being the emissary for peace 

Genis and Raine traveling the New World to stop discrimination against half-elves.

Regal and Presea working together witht he Lezareno company to make a better world.

Then Lloyd and colette collecting all the exspheres in the world, then destroying them.

And of course, Kratos in space -_-


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2007)

Tales of Symphonia  2 jump Festa 2008 TRAILER!

Link removed


----------



## Wesley (Dec 28, 2007)

So they'll really be having the original party members in the game?


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Ya I read that. Should go in the "the tales series thread" that can be found in the stickied thread.
> 
> 
> Ps3 and 360 are the only ones that did not get a tales game yet, I can see it going to them as a multiplat. But ya we can continue this discussion in the series thread.



They should just say "screw it" and make a sequel for Abyss. I mean, if Symphonia got one, why not Abyss?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Tales of Symphonia  2 jump Festa 2008 TRAILER!
> 
> Link removed



OMG I CANNOT WAIT!!! Can someone translate it? I have no idea what they are saying lol.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 28, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

its only coming out on wii??


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 28, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> its only coming out on wii!!



Fixed


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Dec 29, 2007)

dilbot said:


> Sheena being the emissary for peace
> 
> Then Lloyd and colette collecting all the exspheres in the world, then destroying them.



Maybe in your game.


----------



## dilbot (Dec 30, 2007)

>.< not in my game, it was me, sheena and smex.

EDIT: updated the trailer for you guys to see. TY kotaku!


----------



## Jugger (Dec 31, 2007)

I love the first tales of symphonia. This is must buy game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2008)

New trailer released

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ3OiRTw1Jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biolink (May 24, 2008)

Looks Great.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 24, 2008)

I loved TOS for Gamecube..this looks so great! All the old guys are back..except for Lloyd's dear old dad

Another reason I'm glad I bought a Wii.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2008)

as soon as it comes out im buying a wii, tos was my fav gamecube game and in my top five all time, i hope we get to find out about lloyd - ie whats the deal with the wings


----------



## Ketchups (May 24, 2008)

Looks awesome :3

I'm also happy that character movement is alot more fluid. In ToS, during cutscenes, characters didn't really move naturally, they just raised an arm or moved their neck.


----------



## Six* (May 24, 2008)

I just got TOS a month ago and am on my way to finishing it. 

It's a good timing since the sequel is coming out soon. 
-----------------------------

My only concern in TOS is that there isn't much emotion put in the voice acting. The script is a bit... lame too... but maybe that's because it's an old game. overall it's very good.


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Thanks SS3Goku. Updated the Original Post.


^ IGN finally released a more fleshed out version of the summary and their aiming for a stateside release version of the game this fall. Very thought Provoking 

Wow thanks to this trailer I'm DEFINTELY buying it. Battle system looks great, plot seems very interesting and the secret techs look AWESOME!!!!!! Hopefully they don't leave any out like the did in the gamecube version >.>


----------



## Dark Aether (May 24, 2008)

The story seems ok, I'm just worried about how they will handle Lloyd's sudden zealotry. I don't want some cliche emo or brain wash plot-line. But considering it's a Tales RPG, I guess I'm asking a bit much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2008)

i just hope lloyd has more than just a cameo, i know hes not the main character though
and no kratos


----------



## Cipher (May 24, 2008)

Six said:


> I just got TOS a month ago and am on my way to finishing it.
> 
> It's a good timing since the sequel is coming out soon.
> -----------------------------
> ...



True, the VA's were pretty awkward most of the time, but you'll get used to it. 

I'm totally getting this!  ToS had so many good memories attached to it.  I even used to be a regular on the offical forums.   It'll be nice to have a new story with the old characters and world.


----------



## FFLN (May 25, 2008)

Looks good. I would've picked it up anyway, but this just makes me look forward to it even moreso.


----------



## Gentleman (May 26, 2008)

It's looking really good. Can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 26, 2008)

I really liked the voice acting...Am I alone in this?


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

I'ma gonna reserve then waste my life away playing this game


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 26, 2008)

This game is gonna be awesome. I wish the Symphonia characters were going to be permanent party members though.. hopefully they are customizable in some way.

I hope they get on the ball and make a Tales of the Abyss 2 after this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2008)

hmm just finished reading a 10pg article on the game in nintendo power, apparently kratos will be doing the opening narration, and the majority of the characters from the first game will be playable


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2008)

ToSotN - New Gameplay (+Incomprehensible Interview)


Link removed


----------



## Kyou (Jun 5, 2008)

Yey! Fight with Bambi by your side!!

Definitely maintained that Tales of Symphonia style, so amazing... Very excited for it~


----------



## dilbot (Jun 21, 2008)

Just a little heads up guys, the game comes out in Japan on June 26, so keep your eyes peeled for a review VERY soon!
Proof:

Sauce


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope Nintendo doesn't screw Europe over by making the gap between the American and the European release months *looks at you SSBB*.

And the english version really needs voiced skits this time.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 22, 2008)

uh oh, it's going to be out soon, I expect a fandom shitstorm...


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2008)

Check the bottom right of the pic... Lloyd you badass!


*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT: there is apparently a tentative state side release date: *November 19th 2008*

Dunno if this site is reliable or not though:


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah i can't wait for this game I'm actually more than half-way done with the first one for GC. Awesome game and I'm excited for the new one I'll have to keep track of this thread for updates.lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2008)

Well it came out for Japan today. Expect some news


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 27, 2008)

really now thats awesome!! I dont mind the wait if its a really good game.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 27, 2008)

Spoilerific news time. The reason why Lloyd seems evil is becasue....



*Spoiler*: __ 



The Lloyd that was involved with the blood-purging(and seen in trailer fighting Emil) is actually Decus( the blue haired guy that uses big sword) in disguise. Kinda anti-climatic if u ask me...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed

SPOILER

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparantly Richter will be one of, if not THE final villain


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is this series any good? I am really looking for some good up coming games for the Wii and I am a huge RPG fan. Would you guys recommend me picking up the first game before playing this one?


----------



## Masurao (Jun 27, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is this series any good? I am really looking for some good up coming games for the Wii and I am a huge RPG fan. Would you guys recommend me picking up the first game before playing this one?



Yes..I would ceraintly recommend picking the first one up. The "Tales of" series is great, and I have played through most of them(ToR,ToS,ToA,ToE,ToP,ToD remake recently, ToD2,  and ToL). If you're a RPG fan you will like this series.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't want to read about spoilers, so I'll probably check this thread again when the game is out in the US.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 27, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Indeed
> 
> SPOILER
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually I believe that the alternate personality of Emil is the final boss. He seemingly goes crazy and you have to fight him with two characters, one being Marta of course. Then apparently Emil faces the alternate personality 1 v 1.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yes but you fight Richter just before the Emil fights




@ Brandon Heat: This series is really good. YOu should Definatly pick up Tales of Symphonia for gamecube. And if you have a ps2 get Tales of the Abyss which is by far the best Tales Game. (With symphonia at #2)


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 27, 2008)

FUCK SPOILERS to read them or not to read them....

Edit: Fuck it, I've waited far too long and I'm not waiting until focking winter/spring. Spoilers never really bothered me much anyway.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 28, 2008)

Ha!  I fell for spoilers with ToS and ended up finding out 75% of all the surprises in the game six months before it came out.  I'm not falling for that again!  I'm staying out of this thread until November.  See y'all then.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yawn, Lloyd was never evil. How boring. I was kind of hoping for something more sinister about him. Oh well, at least you get the whole ToS cast back and playable at some point so I'll have my old team back.
(Lloyd, Genis, Presea and Zelos, fuck yeah! Though I may switch out Lloyd for Emil, depending on how useful he is.)


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is pretty awesome. The final boss BGM.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqpyvWPWeYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't wait for this game, the 1st one was so awesome and this one look better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2008)

First Week sales of this game in game equal to over 130k, pretty good for a tales game.


----------



## Cero (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh man i cant wait for this, 3 month wait though :[


----------



## Kyou (Jul 20, 2008)

English Stuff from E3~

Avatar: The Last Airbender (Book 3 Chapter 13) - Trailer

Avatar: The Last Airbender (Book 3 Chapter 13) - Conversation with Raine

Johnny Bosch Yong as Emil ... I like the voice actor, but the way they directed him to sound sounds a bit too girly -_-;;.....

I think Marta's voice is nice, Laura Bailey!! 8D!!!.... Love her ;_;.

Lloyd... Hoi... What happened -_-;

And Raine, while I prefer Kari Wahlgren, it has nothing on the crappiness of Lloyd to me 8D;... But yeah, Tara Platt is playing her in the game...
I don't see why they couldn't pull Kari in, I mean... she's active in the Voice acting business and what not, so why not, maybe a cost thing... but oh well.

Yay for Kyle Herbert as Richter too =3!

But seriously, ToS is such a great game and I'm sure it'll pull in heaps of money; so the voice actors should be put some effort and cost into cause...like...it's just an important thing, to me anyway. When Brian Beacock and Tara Platt really just don't fit well, well Tara does pretty well but Brian I think... he sounds overly evil >_<;.
I'm just hopeful they don't replace Colleen O'Shaughnessy as Genis, or we might get Mona Marshall or something ;_;.

Edit:
Emil is played by Johnny Bosch Yong.
Marta is played by Laura Bailey.
Richter is played by Kyle Herbert.
Tenebrae is played by Terrence Stone.
Lloyd is played by Brian Beacock.
Raine is played by Tara Platt.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 20, 2008)

Presea won't be voiced by Tara Strong anymore...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Presea won't be voiced by Tara Strong anymore...



OMG WHY!!

Are we not going to get some of the old VA's from the first game?!


----------



## Naruchu (Jul 20, 2008)

S e a n said:


> English Stuff from E3~
> 
> Part 3    - Trailer
> 
> ...



wow looks sweet!!


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh..looks like the VAs from Naruto are doing voicing for another Tales of game. What would be awesome though is if Abyss had a supposed sequel. I mean, Hell, you'd think that if Symphonia got a sequel that Abyss would. I just hope Yuri would still voice Luke, and Johnny with Guy.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 21, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Heh..looks like the VAs from Naruto are doing voicing for another Tales of game. What would be awesome though is if Abyss had a supposed sequel. I mean, Hell, you'd think that if Symphonia got a sequel that Abyss would. I just hope Yuri would still voice Luke, and Johnny with Guy.



It's ironic, I wanted Yuri to actually voice Emil in ToS2, but it turns out Johnny is doing it instead.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 21, 2008)

You never know, Tara Strong is still an active voice actor, so is Kari but hm... Iunno; Tara Strong would definitely go back for it I would think.
Same with Colleen, I don't think they would get rid of all of them, just must be some conflicting schedules; or too costly.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather Hogan confirmed. 



Cool cutscene in that interview at about 5 mins. 8D... 

I think Heather Hogan is like the first return of original Tales member confirmed, how exciting 8D!...

And I think Laura Bailey as Marta is confirmed
Render

According to that site; which is Laura Bailey's official site she voices Marta.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 10, 2008)

Decided to bump the thread since this will be released tomorrow. I will probably end up picking this up during the week. I have been waiting for a good RPG for the Wii.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm...I'll wait on this one. Granted, I'm a big "Tales of" fan, even went as far to import some of the Jap only games, and play through them. This however, looks kinda underwhelming compared to the first ToS IMO. I'll probably ask for it as a C-Mas present.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 18, 2008)

Lulz anybody buy it yet? I myself am no longer the gamer I once was so I am deciding not to buy this just yet.


----------



## papermario13689 (Nov 18, 2008)

My complaints:

- Graphics DO look really ugly, doesn't meet Wii standards.
- Characters from the old games have terrible voice-acting, and they come and go too often, leaving you with only weak monsters to fight with.
- The controls are really hard to work with, and the fun of running around on the field map is now missing.
- The main character is probably the most gay hero I've ever seen, except when he goes insanely psycho and starts bad mouthing everyone.
- Unison attacks are pretty much gone, leaving an odd, confusing elemental grid that confuses the crap out of me. The fun of combining unison attacks to make cross attacks is gone too.

My remarks: 

- The story is still decent, plenty of cutscenes and suspense.
- Remixed old TOS music brings back good feelings of playing the original TOS.
- Characters finally move like people, walking down stairs properly
- So much voice-acting! Finally, it seems that some effort was put into this.
- Hi-Ougis, there are tons more! Seeing there were only 3 in the original NA release, but now there's plenty more.
- Old characters are back, and although their voices are a little odd, they do have the same characteristics


In conclusion, this game was quite worth it. Brings back the old memories, but they could've changed many things to make it perfect.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, i might get this....just beat Tales of Vesperia last month...loved that game to death. TOS was cool, so i hope this one is as well.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2008)

Should I ever have much time and money, I may get this. Still don't like the fact it wasn't a 'mothership/main' title.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 20, 2008)

just beat the game. ;D here some critiques
cons:
-reused way too much from the original game. many dungeons were revisits from the previous game. the dungeons had the exact same layouts as the previous game even going so far as to having reused some puzzles.
-lack of flair with the skills. ie compare emil's light spear cannon and lukes light spear cannon. same with the hi-ougi's or specials in this game. especially from the original cast like regal... ugh he just does a few standard kicks.


pros:
-so much more voicework then in the previous games. everyone seems to hate emil but he is supposed to sound like a wimp and coward. Somehow throughout the game he slowly sounds more like "guy"(TOA) if that makes sense to anybody. Marta is great. Also loved the voiced skits.
- solid story. flushed out with innumerable skits and journal entries.
-the monster system is great. really reminiscent of some old classics like azure dreams. really adds alot of customization to the party and it was a really good addition to the game. xD im sure i will spend a lot of time trying to "catch them all" even getting to acquire some of the bosses from previous games like blade Rex(TOA) and sword dancer.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2008)

has this game got an official release date for the EU yet?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 12, 2008)

What I liked:

-Tenebrae. 
-Old characters were in character.
-The gameplay itself was awesome.  I liked the monster system, though since I'm a perfectionist, I plan on getting one of every kind of monster and maxing out their levels- that will take... a long time... heh... though it's nothing compared to the effort I put into Abyss and Symphonia 1.
-Skits were great, I loved how much was voiced.  Voiced skits are so much better than non-voiced skits.
- It didn't show how many times you use a tech!!!  WHOO! (I'm kind of OCD when it comes to games, and so I spent hours and hours maxing out my tech usage in Symphonia 1 and Abyss...)
- Storyline was good, the game had a nice flow, and nice plot twists.
- Emil started out almost completely unlikeable, but developed quickly into a better character.
-Marta was annoying at times, but overall, I liked her character.  She seemed more... ehm... realistic than most of the Symphonia characters, lol...
-Alice was one evil bitch.
-There was no obnoxious cute thing.
-The skill system was interesting, though I prefer Abyss' FC Chambers.
-The Elemental Grid was interesting, though annoying at times when monsters continuously refuse to form pacts with you.
-Colette, Presea, and Genis got the best voices for the old characters- Colette and Presea for obvious reasons.  Raine's was tolerable outside of battle.

I could come up with more, but...

Things I disliked:
- Marta's constant flirting.  It got really old really fast.
-Richter's 'I'm not going to explain anything to you at all even though if I did all of my problems would be solved' emo-ness.  Lloyd had an excuse- he COULDN'T say anything...
-Aqua.  Obnoxious.
-The lack of easy-to-get money in the game.  The fact that only certain monsters give you money kind of pissed me off, even if it did make sense...
-Emil's arcane artes didn't vary enough for me to really care for any of them other than Swallow Fury and Sword Rain Alpha, which is sad.
-Some of the old characters were almost useless (Regal, Sheena for her 'unlucky' skill) and the level cap at *50*?  Horrible.
-Lloyd and Yuan had horrible voices, Regal's and Zelos' were bad, and Sheena sounded nothing like herself- but I actually think that her new voice suited her better...  Decus was not well-voiced.  At all.
-We saw next to nothing of the elves and half-elves.  Where are the Renegades?  The remaining Desians?  Wtf happened to Exire?  How were Heimdall and Ozette rebuilt?  Neeargh...
-Yuan was not playable.  There should have been lots of Yuan.  Tons of Yuan.  And there was not.  Yuan fans got so shafted...
-We never see Ratatosk's true form- I wanted to see the squirrel summon spirit!- or any of the other Centurions.
-Sheena somehow lost the ability to summon?
-The Katz quests were repetitive.
-Graphics and music sucked.  They both should have been much better.  I mean, they even used remixes of old songs for NEW AREAS. 
-It wasn't long enough.
-They should have had more new areas.
-Damn that part in the Earth Temple!  Damn it to the darkest regions of Hell!
-No cameo battles, though there are cameo monsters, which is cool.
-'Unison Attacks' were weak, but they were useful for capturing monsters.
-Capturing monsters is so frustrating.  You'll do everything right and the monster won't join you because... it won't join you.  Ugh...
-Some of the old characters were with you far more than others.  For example, Regal stays with you quite a lot, whereas Presea is sort of... left out of a lot.  Or that's how it seemed to me, at any rate.
-The role of the Centurion's didn't make much sense to me.  They almost seemed to have a more important role in the way the world worked than the summon spirits.  It was... silly.
-The new characters didn't look like they belonged in the Tales of Symphonia world.  Richter and Marta looked like they came from Tales of the Abyss, for example.
-Not much Noishe.
-Stealing from the enemy was really, really hard... I don't know if it was just me, but I would try and steal over and over and over and over and not get anything, even with the skills that are supposed to increase your rate of success.

Again, I could think of more, but meh...

Decus was... weird... I'm not sure if I liked him or not.

Anyway, those are my thoughts.  I beat the game in five days- I would have done so sooner, but I got pretty sick.


I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten more discussion...


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2008)

Just beat the game.
Pretty dissapointed only in the aspect of it was about 40-50 hours shorter than original,couldnt play mainly as original cast, and no skit viewer.
God, the skits were so freckin awesome in this game 

Oh and Lloyd's voice was horrible 

I'd say more,but Gaawa got alot of his downpact.
Too bad no one else seems to be playing this..


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 30, 2008)

I got this game and its guide book for Christmas, its pretty fun.But I haven't got that far in the game yet.

The guide book doesn't list any side quests though... Or aren't there any in this game? (I don't know that much about this game)


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2008)

Well there's quests from the Katz guild, and there's actual side-quests used to delve into the non-playable characters like Richter,Alice,and Decus.
One of em you pair up with Richter, and others you learn of the past of Alice and what-not.
But you have to do em in the order of the chapters, otherwise you can't do em.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 30, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Well there's quests from the Katz guild, and there's actual side-quests used to delve into the non-playable characters like Richter,Alice,and Decus.
> One of em you pair up with Richter, and others you learn of the past of Alice and what-not.
> But you have to do em in the order of the chapters, otherwise you can't do em.


Dammit. 

Also, just to put it in a Tales thread, a new Tales game is out for Wii. A mothership title, unlike this one. 
This one 

I'm still gonna get it since it has fabulous Zelos.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2008)

I

NEED

THIS

GAME


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2008)

I've heard of a new one called "Tales of 10" but never actually footage, freckin awesome thanks man.
Now I can't wait for it xD.
I havn't played much Tales games so of course symphonia is my favourite and I only have a Wii 

How do you know Zelos is in it?
And it's released in June?


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 30, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Well there's quests from the Katz guild, and there's actual side-quests used to delve into the non-playable characters like Richter,Alice,and Decus.
> One of em you pair up with Richter, and others you learn of the past of Alice and what-not.
> But you have to do em in the order of the chapters, otherwise you can't do em.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Also, just to put it in a Tales thread, a new Tales game is out for Wii. A mothership title, unlike this one.
> This one
> ...


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 31, 2008)

So what do mothership titles actually mean? 
It's the mother of all Tales games for the Wii?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So what do mothership titles actually mean?
> It's the mother of all Tales games for the Wii?



Mothership titles are titles that stand on their own... er... Tales of the Abyss and Tales of Vesperia are mothership titles, I believe. (Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World is a spinoff.)


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 1, 2009)

Ohhhh, so completely new people/world/problems?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea, in other words it's a production on a rather large scale. Unlike Tales of SymphoniaotNW. Just imagine how it was when they announced Tales of Symphonia for the gamecube.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2009)

It's Like the above posts.

Mothership: long, many sidequests, incredible care

Other: Just to for money/tie up any loose ends, for the lulz, etc.

Besides, I can't import due to playing "*CHRONO TROGGER DS OOOOHHHH SSHHHIIIIIITTT!* "


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2009)

Noobs don't know bout my Tales of Symphonia sig


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 2, 2009)

I call for a Tales of the Abyss sequel. Who's with me?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 2, 2009)

Never played TOA, only for ps2  

If there were to be a sequel I pray for it not to be a spin-off -_-


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 2, 2009)

Never had the privelage to play any other Tales game 
That's why I guess I like Symphonia so much


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2009)

Been forever since I played TOS and TOA. I don't recall beating Abyss, though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> I call for a Tales of the Abyss sequel. Who's with me?



Damn, that game was so awesome... I sort of agree, but I think I might like to see a prequel instead, which is what I wanted for Tales of Symphonia.

(I wanted to play as Kratos, Yuan, Mithos, and Martel; that would have been so much cooler than DotNW.)

But either a prequel or a sequel would be great with TotA.  I'd like to see more of Dist at the very least- just exactly how he got so very twisted and all.  Or something that took place during the Dawn Age.


Stroev!  Pick that game back up and finish it!  It's wonderful! *rants about its wonderful-ness...*

I wish I had a 360 so I could play Vesperia, but I am getting a DS, which means I can finally try out Phantasia.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 3, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Damn, that game was so awesome... I sort of agree, but I think I might like to see a prequel instead, which is what I wanted for Tales of Symphonia.
> 
> (I wanted to play as Kratos, Yuan, Mithos, and Martel; that would have been so much cooler than DotNW.)
> 
> ...



The only problem is, who the hell would be playable? Van probably would, for story sake, as would Legretta, maybe Dist. Definitely not Arietta since she's a kid in Abyss, dunno about Largo, and..Asch...I'm not sure of either. 

I think a sequel would suit perfectly, maybe we new characters and cameo playables, either way it'd be nice.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 3, 2009)

Lol I got a late Christmas present from my sister today. It was TOS2! I popped it in today...the controls are kinda hard, not really into the monster system either. But atleast it is somewhat complicated


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> The only problem is, who the hell would be playable? Van probably would, for story sake, as would Legretta, maybe Dist. Definitely not Arietta since she's a kid in Abyss, dunno about Largo, and..Asch...I'm not sure of either.
> 
> I think a sequel would suit perfectly, maybe we new characters and cameo playables, either way it'd be nice.



A good point.  But I hope that if they do make a sequel, it isn't... well... a stereotypical sequel.  Maybe they could make it about the end of the Order of Lorelei?

Meh... they wrapped the game up pretty well...


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 3, 2009)

dilbot said:


> Lol I got a late Christmas present from my sister today. It was TOS2! I popped it in today...the controls are kinda hard, not really into the monster system either. But atleast it is somewhat complicated



Gratz.
Anywho,once you get used to the controls, I think they're even better than the GC's, even though it's a shame you cant use a GC controller.
At first you'll just wanna use the characters, but later in the game you'll probably want to use monsters more often


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 3, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> A good point.  But I hope that if they do make a sequel, it isn't... well... a stereotypical sequel.  Maybe they could make it about the end of the Order of Lorelei?
> 
> Meh... they wrapped the game up pretty well...



Enough though Mohs was killed, there has to be something that could relate to the Order of Lorelei, or the Mohs' Maestro Faction. I mean, if ToS2 has some connection with the plot of ToS, Abyss could do the same thing.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 3, 2009)

Arn't those you know...possible spoilers for someone about to play Abyss? xD

Not that I am though..


----------



## Stroev (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually, I think I may be getting Phantasia beofre ToA and DotNW.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 4, 2009)

^I had my doubts of TOS2 but now I'm addicted. Then again I am an avid TOS fan. Just take that into consideration.

And WOW lloyd's voice is bad... It's...kinda tolerable. I'm more angry with Zelos' voice


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 4, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> Arn't those you know...possible spoilers for someone about to play Abyss? xD
> 
> Not that I am though..



They don't know what I'm talking about. Besides, if they do get the game (especially since it's like..rare now), they'll forget what was said. 



Stroev said:


> Actually, I think I may be getting Phantasia beofre ToA and DotNW.



Well, it was pretty much the staple of the Tales of Series, so go knock yourself out with it.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2009)

The voices tend to make my mad diffently Zelos and Sheena's and Lloyd and Regal, other than that it's pretty good. Some times there are too many cut scenes, but I can deal with that.


----------



## Undead (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys! Zelos here.  I stopped by to ask you guys something.
Do you guys enjoy this game? Do you recommend it? Please don't spoil
anything for me. I've beaten the 1st Tales of Symphonia 12 times haha. 
Got all the titles. When I heard about this game, I got excited and took
a quick glance at it. Is this game worthy of being called a sequel?
I've heard Zelos's VA changed. Is this true?


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 5, 2009)

Just told ya, but yeah, Zelos's voice is different big time 
I think Llyod's is the worse beyond belief haha, and everyone else's doesnt bother me, except maybe Raine's ruin mode, and of course Collette's the same.
If you like ToS alot Zayne, I'd recommend it.

Just hate the lvl 50 cap on original cast​


----------



## dilbot (Jan 5, 2009)

>.< X-play gave it a 2/5. I would have expected a 3.....

Go ahead and go get it zelos. You'll be surprised at how fun this game actually is. I'm really pissed off at how some characters sound almost exactly the same...

Richter/Genis/Zelos sound quite similar to eachother... which pisses me off.

Regal doesn't sound manly anymore. He sounds more of a heart-broken poet now


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 6, 2009)

^lol
Genis went through puberty 

Is Phantasia any good?


----------



## Undead (Jan 6, 2009)

So all the voiced changed? It's not just Zelos and Lloyd? God, that sucks. I really loved there first voices. They fitted much better. Zelos's VA, Shiloh Strong, was amazing.  As well as Regal. His VA, Crispin Freeman is a huge VA. He's awesome.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 6, 2009)

All changed except Collette.
Although Presea's sounds almost exact, Tara Strong was a great VA.
I forgot who else she voiced..

and I like Marta's and Emil's Voices, seems to fit them.
Although most people found Emil's coward voice annoying, I thought it fit him, cause...you know.. of him being a coward


----------



## Undead (Jan 6, 2009)

I *think* she voiced Bubbles from Powerpuff girls 
and Tara (or whatever her name is) from Teen Titans.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 6, 2009)

Le gasp!
They should've kept the Teen Titans together...
Lloyd was Teen Titans Robin's voice...was Presea Starfire[I think that's her name?]?


----------



## Undead (Jan 6, 2009)

No. I think Tara strong was Tara (Forgot her name. I think that's it.) She was the new member of the Teen Titans for a few episodes who betrayed them. The blonde skinny girl, who Beast Boy had a crush on. She was able to control rocks.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh rock chic, yeah she was awesome.
Funny how Tara voices Tara....maybe that's why


----------



## Undead (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh! I'm sorry. Just looked it up. Tara Strong did Raven's voice.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 6, 2009)

'jlfrgh;dfhg;dh
xD
I didn't think it was Raven's caused it seemed much darker than Presea's and I thought Starfire's was just hyped, so she toned it down.
Guess I was wrong lol.


----------



## Undead (Jan 6, 2009)

We were both wrong.  I'm pretty 
sure Tara did Bubbles though.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah xD
I guess she has an array of chick voices


----------



## Undead (Jan 6, 2009)

Did you like Regal's voice from the first game?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 6, 2009)

How could they change Regal's voice? His was the best of all the people from ToS.. And the only one they keep is Collette's? She had the WORST voice.. 
They got everything backwards..

I'm worried about getting this game even more now..


----------



## Undead (Jan 6, 2009)

Zelos + Regal = sexiest characters ever. 
The voice changes for them are horrid.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 6, 2009)

So long as the personalities don't change, I'm cool.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 7, 2009)

^So if Collette sounded like a 5 year old child raper with a deep voice, and Zelos had a voice higher than Collette's, you'd be ok?
xD


----------



## Undead (Jan 7, 2009)

Guys, have you seen Regal's Japanese Hi-Ougi? BADASS. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5NLgGIbZ0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 7, 2009)

Seems alot better than his Hungry Wolf from this one 
Sucks the English ToS didn't get every Hi-Ougi, only a few.


----------



## Undead (Jan 7, 2009)

Why did the American version get screwed over anyway? The Japanese one got all the Hi-Ougi's, and a lot more alternate costumes, plus a bonus fight where you fight Yuan, Kratos, and Mthos at the same time. :S So totally unfair.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 7, 2009)

Boo.
I didnt know about the alternate costumes 
and I would've loved to fight the trio.
because Japanese get everything Dx.


----------



## Undead (Jan 7, 2009)

You didn't? Wow. Let me show you some.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IyX0SrqYwM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwoQhn1HBJg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h18Xyd66ig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the addtional costumes were for the Ps2 release of TOS, as well as extra hi-ougi's...


----------



## Undead (Jan 7, 2009)

That too. The Gamecube got screwed over. :S


----------



## Undead (Jan 7, 2009)

By the way guys, check out this interesting hack.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTB5UyaRTOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea...The big thing that pissed me off was how in the ps2 version you were able to fight Yuan/Kratos/Mithos at the same time in Niflheim. I managed to catch a translated version on youtube, kinda touching:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU7TKfjhzuE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS1FZbyXF6o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy shit, thanks for the subs. I always 
wanted to know what they say. pek


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

Well dam 
I wish that was in GC version, Niflheim in both games are hell Dx


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Abyssion was really fun to fight. I made a separate save file just
to fight him over and over. I loved collecting his demon weapons.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

That was a great sidequest 
That was probably my favourite thing to do besides collecting costumes, and doing collesium fights.


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you know, the more you fight with the demon weapons, the stronger they get? Those were really good weapons. The one I loved most was Raine's.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

I always thought Lloyd's was the only one that dramatically increased your damage? and that's because it's damage equals your ATTK.
Everyone elses makes them horrible.


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Nah. It increased for everyone.  I'm going to start my 13th time into the game. As soon as I find my memory card. :sweat I havent played it in a year.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

lol.
I'll have to check that out then.
I'll restart it after I beat DotNW again..


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

heh...some of my files in the game became corrupt...Unfortunately they were the ones that I played multiple times through. So I lost a lot of the titles I already had in my other game files... not to mention my devils arms are dramatically weaker than in my other files. 

It's strange...how my most precious files were the ones that became corrupt...

Hey Zelos, which character did you choose as your soul mate? I chose Sheena 

EDIT: LOL Zelos you got the exact same number of posts as me!


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

All of them. Played the game 12 times LOL. Zelos's Flanoir 
scene is the best, while Regal's Heimdall scene is the best.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 8, 2009)

i never finished the original game, got halfway through, anything i need to know before i start his one?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

^ lol what do you need to know? Well you missed playing a very awesome game! GO PLAY NAO!


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

FINISH THE FIRST GAME. How 
could you skip that? Blasphemy I say!


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

lolwut. 
Finish the first one dope xD
Cause, honestly, I can see the sequel being boring/confusing for someone who hasnt played the original.


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

I refuse to play the sequel.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

Your loss then...or not xD
Just live in the fantasy of that it never existed


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe I will!


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

Fine  .......​


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

Zelos said:


> I refuse to play the sequel.



The sequel isn't THAT bad. It's enjoyable if you played the first game + all sidequests. There's almost always those little instances of sidequests in the game. Like the lost boy quest with Zelos. It's a somewhat gratifying sight to see.

Though my guess is that the main problem with you is how Zelos' VA changed. I can understand your pain. Honestly I find it much worse than Lloyds. You just can't catch the flamboyancy in the new VA's voice like in the first game... I feel that they ruined his personality. With the VA and the bad lines...


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

^I agree to disagree 
I think Lloyd's is just so horrible 
Maybe Zayne you should search for videos with Zelos's voice and see if it murders you that bad.
It doesnt bother all too badly


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

It's not just the VA changes. It's the loss of the world map to run around on. The major change to unison attacks. The major change in graphics. I don't want my Tales of Symphonia looking like that Kingdom Hearts crap. The inability to change costumes. Too many changes for me to give this game a shot. 


By the way guys. I had a interesting thought. How about a PREQUEL to Tales of Symphonia? You can play as Mithos, Yuan, Kratos, and Martel, plus 4 other filler characters as you witness the Kharlan war, and all the events that unfold that separate the worlds. All leading up to present day of the first Tales of Symphonia. Getting to witness Kratos killing Anna and seeing Lloyd in the end of the game. It would be great, no?

The game can be called "*Tales of Kharlan*"


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

Always thought of that,it'd be badass, and we'd get to see Martel.
But I doubt they're gonna milk the symphonia universe anymore.
Maybe they've should have done a prequel instead of a sequel.
But yeah, I'd enjoy that alot.


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

A prequel would have been more epic in my opinion.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

Well...symphonia is a basically a prequel to phantasia...just four thousand years or so before it. Why not!? That would be pretty cool. No monster system please!


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2009)

lol silly fool, there's no emil 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ratatosk


 beforehand 
Never played Phantasia, is it good?
and 4,000 years is long lol.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Minute I heard Spin-off + Ratatosk I already knew...lol


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Finish this sentence, if you a true Zelos fan. 


"BURN BABY!....."


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

Eruption!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Good.  Who says this quote?

"I'll drag you down to hell with me!"


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

umm....zelos? (will all the questions be about zelos?!)


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope. Regal. Regal says that to that one grand cardinal who experimented
on Presea. Forgot his name. He had purple hair and glasses. :S


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

oh rea...."You and I are the epitome of sin!" Believe he said it to Rodyle.


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, that guy. Here's another one.

"Pancake time!"


----------



## Gecka (Jan 8, 2009)

I need to buy Wii


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 9, 2009)

It was Genis for Stalagmite, and I knew the Regal one D:<
awesome zelos sig ^


----------



## Undead (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep. Here's another one...

"Rest in peace, sinners!"


----------



## Undead (Jan 10, 2009)

Guys, watch this. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm-WinwI9HE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 15, 2009)

^lol.

Did anyone ever wonder why Marta could use magic??


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 16, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> ^lol.
> 
> Did anyone ever wonder why Marta could use magic??



Sheena could use magic, too.  It was suspected that she had some half elf blood in her ancestry.  So, maybe Marta is the same, or Ratatosk's influence gave her the ability to use magic...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Do I need to beat the first one to enjoy this sequel? I only got about half way through ToS.


----------



## Undead (Jan 16, 2009)

^ Why dont you beat it? That game was amazing. Seriously, why stop halfway? When people say that, it really makes me wonder why the hell you would want to play the sequel when you won't even finish the first one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Zelos said:


> ^ Why dont you beat it? That game was amazing. Seriously, why stop halfway? When people say that, it really makes me wonder why the hell you would want to play the sequel when you won't even finish the first one.



I don't have the ToS anymore, only rented it along time ago.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah,I'd definately recommend finishing it before playing the sequel, otherwise, the sequel would probably be pretty boring.

And I didn't know summoning meant using magic really.
Regal uses "chi" moves to heal and stuff, and he isn't half elf.
Her father could also use magic, I think it's because they were descendants of the Sylvarant dynasty or somethin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> Yeah,I'd definately recommend finishing it before playing the sequel, otherwise, the sequel would probably be pretty boring.
> 
> And I didn't know summoning meant using magic really.
> Regal uses "chi" moves to heal and stuff, and he isn't half elf.
> Her father could also use magic, I think it's because they were descendants of the Sylvarant dynasty or somethin.



Is there really that big of a connection in stories?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Is there really that big of a connection in stories?



Not really... this is a _spin-off_ This isn't an "official" sequel to Tales Of Symphonia (thank god...)


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 17, 2009)

Well since it's technically a "sequel", I'd say yes, it is a big connection to know much of the people/stuff going on, but you won't be completely clueless if you didn't...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

As cliche'd as the first was, it was still enjoyable from start to end.

Although I never saw the cliche's since I played this before those.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished beating this one. As a fan of the first game I personally loved it.

I found it funny though that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



2 Half-elves ended up becoming the main antagonists. And that both had the goal of reviving someone they cared for. And that While Mithos was an Angelic Half-Elf, Richter was a Demonic Half-elf


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 19, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Just finished beating this one. As a fan of the first game I personally loved it.
> 
> I found it funny though that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



....I didnt even realize that xD
Weird haha

*Spoiler*: __ 



And both created an organization in order to do it


----------

